# 사도



## NewAmerica

I have some difficulty to recognize semi-cursive handwriting of Korean characters.

Does the Korean in the pic below refer to 사도? Does it mean Apostles?







Thanks in advance


----------



## mink-shin

It's 사도(思悼). It's the name of the second son of Yeong-Jo, the 21st king of the Joseon Dynasty. He named his son 思悼 to mourn him after the son had passed away.


----------



## NewAmerica

I wonder whether you yourself have translated it into Chinese. If so, you must know Chinese Language .


----------



## cherine

mink-shin said:


> He named his son 思悼 to mourn him after the son had passed away


I don't know any Chinese, so could you please explain what the character (and the name) mean?


----------



## mink-shin

cherine said:


> I don't know any Chinese, so could you please explain what the character (and the name) mean?



In this case, 思, which we Korean pronounce as [사] but Chinese pronounce as [sī], means to miss.
悼, which we Korean pronounce as [도] but Chinese pronounce as [dào], means to mourn.

思悼, which we Korean pronounce as [사도] but Chinese pronounce as [sīdào], means to miss and mourn (his son).

I might have to tell you I don't know any Chinese either but I just know almost all Chinese characters _used in Korean_.(There're so many Chinese character words in Korean that sometimes learning Chinese characters could help to understand the meaning of a Korean word). 思 and 悼 both are used in many Korean words.


----------



## cherine

Thank you very much.


----------

